

New York's Lawsky Wants to Lower the Bar for Payment Startups - T-A
http://www.paymentssource.com/news/emerging-payments/new-yorks-lawsky-wants-to-lower-the-bar-for-payment-startups-3019593-1.html

======
pjg
Step in the right direction. Money Transfer regulations should happen at the
national level instead of state level if innovation has to foster

